# UK Passport Renewal



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

On the scrounge for information yet again ...

I am looking to move to Canada late September, early October, 2014.

My UK passport expires in January 2015.

As I am in the process of visa and work permit applications etc. I do not want to add the complication of renewing my UK passport now.

Is anyone aware of any issues I may have renewing my passport once in Canada?

Actually just thought of second question - does my UK passport need to be valid for a length of time before the visa can be issued?

Thank you.

MDV


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There will be no issues other than I believe you'll need to send the application for renewal to the UK. Read https://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-high-commission-ottawa


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You will need to have the work permit before you depart. Without the permit you will not be allowed to board the flight as you require 6 months (I need to check with my wife).


----------



## Lotso (Oct 24, 2013)

My passport expires in Jan 2015.

I am gathering the never ending pile of evidence and documents with a view to putting in the study visa & work permit applications within the next few weeks - should I bite the bullet now and renew the passport before I put it in?

Any views?


----------

